# Zion in Spring?



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

My brother is considering spending a week tent camping with his family in either Bryce, Zion or both this spring. Any advice if spring is too early or less than ideal time to visit Zion? 

Also, he and his two sons in particular would really enjoy hiking slot canyons, but would probably get turned off by the crowds I see hiking the Narrows on You tube. Could anyone here suggest an alternative, less crowded but similarly beautiful, place to hike?

Thanks,
Steve G.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Spring can be turbulent but is often great. Zion canyon itself should be warmer. Both will still provide cold nights. 

Book campites ASAP for Zion. It may already be too late for anything before the end of April. 

Hard to pinpoint a slot canyon until they narrow down location. The Narrows could be closed to upstream travel depending on exact dates.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Not sure when you were considering but Zion will be crowded in the popular spots by March and gets progressively more crowded through the spring. Bryce is high elevation and will be snowy well into April and is less crowded and impressive in the snow.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Zion has some of the famous slot canyons, but there are better options in the Escalante and Kanab areas. Escalante is not too far from Bryce.

Unfortunately, crowds are going to be anywhere that is reasonably easy to access.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. Latest from my brother is that he will be trying to go in May and that they will be staying at or near Zion, but may take a day trip to Bryce.

I had told him that when I go hunting in national forest in UT that we are able to camp pretty much where ever we want and can avoid crowds that way. That has some appeal to him so he may end up camping outside of Zion if we can find some BLM or National Forest land near enough.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If this year is anything like last year the national forests will a joke to try to find a spot to camp. 
That was a total joke last year. It was wall to wall people escaping California and Vegas.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Spring is southern Utah has been a zoo since the 70's. Between Easter vacation and spring break be prepared for crowds. And then throw in Covid.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve G said:


> That has some appeal to him so he may end up camping outside of Zion if we can find some BLM or National Forest land near enough.


How near is near?

check out the Coral Pink Sand Dunes. Lot's and lot's of camping opportunities out there. They could camp a the campground, and have a toilet, or they could truly rough it and just pull off on any number of unimproved areas open to camp.

Lot's of opportunities in that general area (between Kanab and Zion) for slot canyons that won't be as crowded as Zion. There are a couple easily accessible slots right close to the highway that are pretty neat. Check out Peekaboo (Kanab -- not Escalante). Another is Elkheart Cliffs -- https://www.americansouthwest.net/slot_canyons/elkhart-cliffs/canyon.html

Also, keep in mind, the Narrows will be experiencing runoff in May. It will be high, muddy, and cold (most likely).


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Roughing it "close" to Zion can be tough now. They started clamping down on undesignated public lands camping about 15 years ago because of poor choices, ie poop and lots of it. Finding anything within 30 minutes of the west entrance during the spring will be highly uncertain.

There are a ton of private but informal campsites popping up on websites like Hipcamp. Probably worth a look. I was shocked at the number last time.

Zion has also changed policy over the years. You need a pass to ride the bus there now and they aren't easy to get. I'd check the website on procedure and how many months ahead of time they become available. East side has been historically easier to explore but the last time we were there in the spring it was a madhouse and parking spots were highly sought after.

Zion is stunning but definitely popular. Other locations are much easier to explore with less people. Hope they have a great trip.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We won't go anywhere near Zion anymore. It has been loved to death.
We grew up going to Zion back in the 70's thru the late 80's. My in-laws met there working at Zion for summer jobs in the early 50's. My wife and I went there for the first couple of days of our Honeymoon...… 
It was always the family go to spot. 
You could go even on Easter weekend and get a pick a nick table and a parking spot. During the off season no one was around. Was a lot of fun.


Now it is destroyed. Very sad for sure.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

2full said:


> We won't go anywhere near Zion anymore. It has been loved to death.
> We grew up going to Zion back in the 70's thru the late 80's. My in-laws met there working at Zion for summer jobs in the early 50's. My wife and I went there for the first couple of days of our Honeymoon...&#8230;
> It was always the family go to spot.
> You could go even on Easter weekend and get a pick a nick table and a parking spot. During the off season no one was around. Was a lot of fun.
> ...


I remember when I was first married I would go to Zion with my wife's family and we would play softball on the lawn in front of the lodge. Try doing that today:shock:

TOP..... another angel got his wings.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks again, all.


----------

